# What store do you guys work at?



## Smokey (Oct 3, 2016)

Edited so I won't get fired.


----------



## NPC (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at the Target on 123 Fake Street.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 3, 2016)

[warning=Warning] The Break Room does not recommend that you share your IRL name, store number or pictures because Spot is not fond of this site.
They have shut us down in the past and monitor us constantly. Your boss could be here right now.
We talk about things like unions, which they really don't like.
Some of you might not care but we would feel bad if you lost your job because we didn't warn you.[/warning]


----------



## Redzee (Oct 3, 2016)

Big red sign and sometimes early in the morning people stand under it.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at Target with a pfresh section


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at Target


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 3, 2016)

This OP, man.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at spot, too.


----------



## NPC (Oct 3, 2016)

Good try, OP. Good try.


----------



## Asset Protection (Oct 3, 2016)

Smokey said:


> Edited so I won't get fired.


Please tell me this is a joke you were just talking about how you want to have sex with an ETL in that other Forum thread and now you post your store number...WTF you must be new or just plain dumb either way watch the door on your way out bud.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at a store that has a 4 digit store number.


----------



## NPC (Oct 3, 2016)

My Target store number is 69-420 blaze it.


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm at a dc in the lower states


----------



## soyaxo (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at a store with a helicopter pad on the roof.


----------



## AltPants (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 3, 2016)

A store with hardlines, softlines, and electronics and some checklanes


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2016)

lol .. here's what i wish my store looked like


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## KingBear (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm working at the one that's falling apart in so many different ways.


----------



## Cart king (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at a store that management has no clue what they are doing


----------



## AltPants (Oct 3, 2016)

I work in a store where some members of management couldn't pour water from a boot with instructions on the heel. Also a Starbucks that occasionally doesn't charge for those extra espresso shots.


----------



## Going with the Flow (Oct 3, 2016)

That one down the road and around the corner.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 3, 2016)

Asset Protection said:


> Please tell me this is a joke you were just talking about how you want to have sex with an ETL in that other Forum thread and now you post your store number...WTF you must be new or just plain dumb either way watch the door on your way out bud.


Help me bruh. I don't want to get fired. My wife would kill me. What do?


----------



## NPC (Oct 3, 2016)

Smokey said:


> Help me bruh. I don't want to get fired. My wife would kill me. What do?



Do the dew


----------



## AltPants (Oct 3, 2016)

Smokey said:


> Help me bruh. I don't want to get fired. My wife would kill me. What do?


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at a store where all the management was changed over last year and now it's gone to shit. :-\


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Oct 3, 2016)

Smokey said:


> Help me bruh. I don't want to get fired. My wife would kill me. What do?



Hold up. Didn't you just go on about how you made out with an ETL in that other thread? Either you're cheating on your wife or you're full of shit. Whichever it is, you need to get your self together and stop shitposting.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 3, 2016)

My store's management are a likeable bunch. I'm a little worried about corporate though. Unwieldy news releases about bathroom policy, stock buy backs, rolling out a big market change just before the holidays.  Err, uh tune in tomorrow....


----------



## AltPants (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Bullseyerc (Oct 3, 2016)

I work at a store with a hot APS(;


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 3, 2016)

When you check on this website and the first thing you see is this shit


----------



## Westcoast7 (Oct 3, 2016)

Trollololol


----------



## AltPants (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 3, 2016)

2Spooky4U said:


> Hold up. Didn't you just go on about how you made out with an ETL in that other thread? Either you're cheating on your wife or you're full of shit. Whichever it is, you need to get your self together and stop shitposting.



93 percent sure he's full of shit.


----------



## AMRAAM187 (Oct 3, 2016)

Here's my store address: 155 Dorset St, South Burlington, VT 05403


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 3, 2016)

AMRAAM187 said:


> Here's my store address: 155 Dorset St, South Burlington, VT 05403



It says in your profile you're from Texas...


----------



## AMRAAM187 (Oct 3, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> It says in your profile you're from Texas...



1. Just because it says that doesn't mean it's true.

2. If you've worked for Spot for a long time, then you'll understand the address.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 3, 2016)

AMRAAM187 said:


> 1. Just because it says that doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> 2. If you've worked for Spot for a long time, then you'll understand the address.



I've worked for a year, don't understand the address. I thought you were actually giving out a real store address, which made me a bit wary.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2016)

AMRAAM187 said:


> Here's my store address: 155 Dorset St, South Burlington, VT 05403


There are no targets in VT.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There are no targets in VT.



Ah, that must be the joke then.


----------



## NPC (Oct 3, 2016)

Why are there no stores in Vermont?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Why are there no stores in Vermont?


They don't like big box stores.
Target's long march has halted at the Vermont state line


----------



## AMRAAM187 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There are no targets in VT.



Bingo


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm at the Target in the Tri-Cities, Tri-County, Tri-State area.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 4, 2016)

I work at the one with the giant red balls in the front


----------



## carramrod (Oct 4, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They don't like big box stores.
> Target's long march has halted at the Vermont state line


The funny part about this is that, although I can see how this might have been well-intentioned, all it does it let Wal-mart run rampant in the state. I know people who live in Vermont and they all wish that Target would come in just so there could be some competition for Wal-Mart. They used to have WM and Kmart, but now I think there's only one Kmart left in the whole state. None of the small stores can compete with WM, so most of my friends are pretty much forced to shop at Wal-Mart, even though they hate it.
Target: No Vermont plans any time soon


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Oct 4, 2016)

I work at a Target that is not located in Australia.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 4, 2016)

carramrod said:


> The funny part about this is that, although I can see how this might have been well-intentioned, all it does it let Wal-mart run rampant in the state. I know people who live in Vermont and they all wish that Target would come in just so there could be some competition for Wal-Mart. They used to have WM and Kmart, but now I think there's only one Kmart left in the whole state. None of the small stores can compete with WM, so most of my friends are pretty much forced to shop at Wal-Mart, even though they hate it.
> Target: No Vermont plans any time soon


There are no Walmarts in NYC either for the same reason. People protested it lol.


----------



## TeamRed (Oct 4, 2016)

I work in one with a strip center. I love it when people bring in carts that don't belong to us or rather shop with carts that don't belong to us.. Wait that's a old navy cart!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 4, 2016)

My store address is 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney, AU and my STL's name is Phil Sherman.



TeamRed said:


> I work in one with a strip center. I love it when people bring in carts that don't belong to us or rather shop with carts that don't belong to us.. Wait that's a old navy cart!!



We get that too, since my store's in the middle of a big plaza. People just stroll in with their Lowe's cart like it's nothing.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 4, 2016)

I ain't skeered! My store is 0167!







Come at me, brah!


----------



## SobangchaPlz (Oct 4, 2016)

popper213 said:


> I work at a store where all the management was changed over last year and now it's gone to shit. :-\


Isn't this every Target ever? Seems like it at all the ones I've been at, about the same timespan too.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 4, 2016)

SobangchaPlz said:


> Isn't this every Target ever? Seems like it at all the ones I've been at, about the same timespan too.



Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## thetargetman (Oct 5, 2016)

I worked at a Target that looks like a barn!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm at one not in the path of hurricane Mathew.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 5, 2016)

I am former TM...So I don't fear Target

I used to work at 6(3*3)$, 7$(3+3), and !7(8+1)2

6(3+6)$ was the best of all my stores
7$(2*3) was a bottom feeder store that District forgot.  Only way you could get recognition was if you sucked up (literally) or had connections. ETLs sleeping with each other.  ETLs sleeping with TMs.  Families working shifts together.
!7(10-1)2 was an ok Super.  If you were a Cart Attendant you were at the bottom of the food chain; a go-for.  Only person called to clean spills, carry outs, bags, hangers....TLs demoted for going to bars with non-area TMs.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 5, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I'm at one not in the path of hurricane Mathew.


Same here. My state never gets hurricane action lol


----------



## OopsChargeback (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm the CEO.


----------



## phibot (Oct 5, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> I'm the CEO.


Mr. Cornell, explain why Target has to cut payroll for TMs and you spoke about how Target isn't doing well this year but you can somehow fly all the STLs and DTLs and hire multiple performers for a conference in Minnesota?


----------



## Kartman (Oct 5, 2016)

He's not the CEO.

I'm the CEO.

No lie.


----------



## Littlereyrey (Oct 5, 2016)

my name is jeff . . .


----------



## tinkerbell333 (Oct 5, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> lol .. here's what i wish my store looked like


Don't we ALL??!!


----------



## AltPants (Oct 5, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> I'm the CEO.


----------



## AltPants (Oct 5, 2016)

Kartman said:


> He's not the CEO.
> 
> I'm the CEO.
> 
> No lie.



Forgot one.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 5, 2016)

_That's the smell in the break room. _


----------



## BullseyeMcfry (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm at the store that won the award for dirtiest breakroom tables 3 years running in Red Magazine.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 5, 2016)

TeamRed said:


> I work in one with a strip center. I love it when people bring in carts that don't belong to us or rather shop with carts that don't belong to us.. Wait that's a old navy cart!!


I'm more shocked that there are still Old Navy's out there. Nobody seems to like them anymore


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> I'm more shocked that there are still Old Navy's out there. Nobody seems to like them anymore


Gap and banana republic are keeping them open. All 3 stores are owned by the same company


----------



## Signduck (Oct 5, 2016)

I work at the store that says "up yours and your xx years of service" every week when they post the schedule


----------



## Pelon1071 (Oct 5, 2016)

My friend works at the one where they had to remove the red balls because people kept running into them with their cars.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2016)

I work at the one with alot of people wearing red and khaki.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2016)

Same here, but I rock that shit!


----------



## Diggnitty (Oct 6, 2016)

Between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Reddington (Oct 6, 2016)

It's a nice shiny store where people smile all the time while silently observing that yet another day has been depleted from their rapidly dwindling time here on Earth.

It's a store where members of the Swedish Bikini Team wait in the break room to give soul refreshing hot oil massages to work weary team members.

It's a store where we all laughed when old man Jenkins set himself on fire with his home-made still, and where we all learned the value of team work as we backed each other's alibis during the inquest.

It's a store of eternal hope and optimism that shines like a beacon of inspiration in an otherwise bleak dystopian landscape filled with feral growls and guttural moans of despair.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 6, 2016)

A Target in Canada, I keep trying to clock in but the timeclock doesnt work.


----------



## NKG (Oct 6, 2016)

I work at the Target in Mexico.
esperar más paga menos


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2016)

I work at the one with a walk-in full of bodies.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I work at the one with a walk-in full of bodies.


Better clean them up I hear steritech are on their way. 

And you will need room for those 6 pallets of turkeys coming next week.


----------

